# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  lệnh cơ bản trong asm

## chevroletsg

mình mới tìm hiểu về asm có chỗ không hiểu mong mọi người giúp đỡ 
công thức lệnh [cmp đích,nguồn] như này vd: cmp ax,bx
nhưng cái này phức tạp hơn giải thích giúp mình nha càng chi tiết càng tốt
cmp dword ptr ss:[ebp+c],0f

----------

